# Could you recognise your dog by their smell??



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

This may sound very random but i love Betty's smell. By that i don't mean when she's been out in the mud or anything, but when she's just woken up and is all warm and cuddly as she still smells like she did as a puppy.

I was saying to my mum that I seriously think I could recognise her by this smell alone.

So come on, am I the only one that sniffs their dog, or are you the same and could recognise your dog by their smell alone???


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol yes, i can tell each of my girls my touch and smell. i can also tell by wieght and and who is giving licks. they are so individual in every way.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think you will know my answer ... I know my dogs .. and yes I know their smell and touch .... they do have their own smell and I am not ashamed to say I love their smell.

Just going to sniff Huna and Pics now xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think I probably could as well! Definitely think I would know Poppy's smell because she has a very slight doggy smell (not strong - but not non existent) & I love it, I smell her all the time & think she smells lovely  So I think I would be able to recognise her by her smell. I think with Izzie it would be a little bit harder purely because she has no doggy smell whatsoever (except wet dog) but I love the smell of the top ofe her nose, I smell that all the time & think it's gorgeous, so again possibly I think. I do know my dogs (but atm one if massive compared to the other so kisses & touch would have to wait as there is a big difference which makes it obvious lol).


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes I would recognise my two by smell ... they do smell very different and it's not the usual doggy sort of smell as I don't like that much. My youngest son says Maisie smells of a bakery and she does a bit. Bess's smell is different.

They probably recognise us the same way!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

I love Oakley's smell when he's wet, it's not doggy smell but the smell of a wet pure wool jumper!!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes , would definitely know bettys smell ..... I have been using Dermacton shampoo and cream which is made up of essential oils and herbs and smells very strongly of lemon grass....is that cheating????


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

mariag said:


> I love Oakley's smell when he's wet, it's not doggy smell but the smell of a wet pure wool jumper!!!!


Know just what you mean my jumper has just come in from her last wee in the rain and landed on my bed (early night ... Got Derek's man flu). I'm sure once the covonia works I'd be able to tell. She has a puppy talc, homely smell and her puppy kisses are something I'd recognise, they are so gentle unless she's trying to find your brain by poking her tongue down your ear or up your nose. Xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit also has that bakery smell, especially along his back. Although I do hate the smell of him when damp and his ears used to smell really doggy but are getting much better now thanks to the wonders of Thornit powder.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm glad it's not just me! I just love her warm, sleepy smell, which is just as well really as i've woken up two mornings in the last week with her curled into my neck!! She gets on my bed about 5am ish and usually sleeps by my ankles but this sleeping near my head is a new thing. It was cute though as i was lying on my side with my arms in front of me and she was curled into my chest and was resting against my arm, i quite liked it really!!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if I could!! Being an allergy sufferer (even though Max doesn't affect me) I tend to not get my nose to close to him (or other dogs), unless he has just had a bath and blow dry, and then I can't get enough of him  I don't like the smell of damp/wet dog at all, I think I have a sensitive nose..?!

At the meet I am going to smell all your dogs, and then I will report back


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes I can tell them apart by their smell. Poppy usually smells of something horrible she has rolled in, and Rosie of muddy ditches.
But after they have been bathed they smell great.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, I was sniffing Rosie all day today on our long journey home from Scotland. I was in the passenger seat with Rosie at my feet, but for half the journey she was giving me big hugs and cuddles and I got so many doggy sniffs! I could definitely recognise her by her smell alone, and my two kids too!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

At the moment yes !! Rascal has rolled in something at the park - its not obvious but a bath is now about to happen !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

my romeo smells of LOVE LOVE KISSES AND CUDDLES  and moooooooooooooore i love him more than him in the house even though he weres chanel !! haha dogs forever xx


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh i know rosies smell, absolutely gorgeous. When i get up at 530 each morning, i go down to the utility room, and shes there with her tail wagging, making her little "oh heres my mummy" noises. I pick her up and breathe in her smell.....what a fab way to start the day!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty is slightly damp and now smells of those nice biscuits (you know the slightly coconut flavoured ones covered in sugar), and i have no idea why!! 

I have the baby powder scented spray for her and love that as she smells so lush after spraying her in that, even my dog walker text me one morning to say how lovely she smelled.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy's smell alternates between Tropiclean shampoo and fox poo!  But I think I could recognise her by the feel of her coat :love-eyes:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Daisy's smell alternates between Tropiclean shampoo and fox poo!  But I think I could recognise her by the feel of her coat :love-eyes:


Hi Sarah , did you get daisy groomed in the end or does she still have her lovely long coat....

Ps..hope u had a goof Xmas


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Sarah , did you get daisy groomed in the end or does she still have her lovely long coat....
> 
> Ps..hope u had a goof Xmas


Hi Colin! 

We had a lovely Christmas thank you and have been having a few very lazy days. For once I have been doing nothing and I don'y even feel guilty about it although I need to get my studying/work head back on soon!  Hope you had a good one? I read that Betty is turing into a pink poo! 

On the grooming front...completely bottled it  but have booked a different groomer for the 9th of January!  I have explained that I will not be requiring a short back and sides but a mere MOT  face, nails and ears. I will make sure she knows that if she cuts Daisy's coat short I am likely to have a breakdown in her grooming salon which wouldn't be good for business  :laugh:  I bet you will all look forward to my before and after post!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

You are totally right! Lady has two smells which is so funny...she smells ever so slightly like corn chips after a good sleep...which is random!!! and after a walk she smells like camp fire. WEIRD! 

I also love when she wakes up and her beard is all out of wack...you can tell she was having a good sleep


----------

